# Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

					Zahlreiche Staaten und die EU hatten beschlossen, die Zölle auf verschiedene technische Produkte abzuschaffen. Das wurde diesen Freitag Wirklichkeit. In den kommenden Jahren sollen weitere Produktgruppen dazukommen. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*


----------



## Defenz0r (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

Wow. Mein Produkt liegt seit 01.07.2016 beim Zoll. Muss ich den Zoll dennoch zahlen?? Kommt aus den USA nach Deutschland.
Es handelt sich um einen O2ODAC Kopfhoererverstaerker.

Muss ich irgendwas beachten?
USPS.com(R) - USPS Tracking(R)

Ein Link des ganzen Themas in englisch waere hilfreich.


----------



## cryon1c (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

Ich hoffe mal es wird auch eine Webseite oder eine Form vom Katalog geben (ausserhalb vom Zoll selbst) wo man sehen kann was betroffen ist und was nicht. 
Generell werden so z.B. Monitore aus Südkorea werden extrem interessant, wenn sie Zollfrei eingeführt werden können.


----------



## Jeretxxo (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Wow. Mein Produkt liegt seit 01.07.2016 beim Zoll. Muss ich den Zoll dennoch zahlen?? Kommt aus den USA nach Deutschland.
> Es handelt sich um einen O2ODAC Kopfhoererverstaerker.
> 
> Muss ich irgendwas beachten?
> ...



Wahrscheinlich musst du keinen Zoll zahlen, wenn es sich um eine der  Produktgruppen handelt, ich denke es ist wahrscheinlich eher die  Einfuhrumsatzsteuer, als die Zollabgabe.


----------



## Defenz0r (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zollabgabe???
Ware wurde mit 0,01$ komerziellem Wert versandt. Da ein Deal ausgehandelt wurde. Ich frage mich ob ich wenn in der Rechung 1 Cent steht noch was bezahlen muss?
Auf USPS steht ja ich muesse noch etwas zahlen. Bei 280 Euro Warenwert (waere der echte Warenwert) muss ich wie viel bezahlen an Einfuhrumsatzsteuer?


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zollabgabe???
> Ware wurde mit 0,01$ komerziellem Wert versandt. Da ein Deal ausgehandelt wurde. Ich frage mich ob ich wenn in der Rechung 1 Cent steht noch was bezahlen muss?
> Auf USPS steht ja ich muesse noch etwas zahlen. Bei 280 Euro Warenwert (waere der echte Warenwert) muss ich wie viel bezahlen an Einfuhrumsatzsteuer?



Soweit mir bekannt, geht der Zoll vom Warenwert aus, sprich von den 280€ in deinem Fall.


----------



## Eckism (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zollabgabe???
> Ware wurde mit 0,01$ komerziellem Wert versandt. Da ein Deal ausgehandelt wurde. Ich frage mich ob ich wenn in der Rechung 1 Cent steht noch was bezahlen muss?
> Auf USPS steht ja ich muesse noch etwas zahlen. Bei 280 Euro Warenwert (waere der echte Warenwert) muss ich wie viel bezahlen an Einfuhrumsatzsteuer?



Ne Menge.

Online-Rechner: Einfuhrsteuer und Zoll berechnen - Import-Shopping.de

Es wird vom Warenwert ausgegangen wenn bei die Rechnung nach Beschiss aussieht...0,01$ sieht definitiv nach Beschiss aus.


----------



## Defenz0r (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

War urspruenglich als Testmuster gedacht. Beschiss ist das nicht. Werde das Testmuster aber nun doch kaufen. Habe mal ne Rechnung angeforder vom echten Warenwert. Bin mal gespannt ob naechste Woche endlich die Zollbenachrichtigung kommt.

Man kann Testmuster leider nur als Firma kostenlos erhalten ohne Zahlung der Einfuhrumsatzsteuer / Zoll.
Hat mir der Zoll meiner Region telefonisch mitgeteilt.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

Heißt das jetzt eigentlich, das digitale Fotoapparate künftig auch mehr als 29 min filmen können? Der Zoll für Videokameras war ja immer der Grund für die Beschränkung.


----------



## LudwigX (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zollabgabe???
> Ware wurde mit 0,01$ komerziellem Wert versandt. Da ein Deal ausgehandelt wurde. Ich frage mich ob ich wenn in der Rechung 1 Cent steht noch was bezahlen muss?
> Auf USPS steht ja ich muesse noch etwas zahlen. Bei 280 Euro Warenwert (waere der echte Warenwert) muss ich wie viel bezahlen an Einfuhrumsatzsteuer?



Ich bestellte ab und zu mal was aus China, also

Es zählt immer der Warenwert. I.d.R. entspricht dies dem Verkaufspreis+Versandkosten. Aber: Wenn der Kaufpreis deutlich abweicht wird dieser nicht genommen (d.h. also deine 0,01$ gelten hier nicht)

Zwischen 0€ und 22€ Warenwert: Du zahlst nichts extra
Zwischen 22€ und 150€ Warenwert: Du zahlst die so genannte Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. Diese ist quasi der Ersatz für die Mehrwertsteuer und beträgt daher 19% vom Warenwert.
Bei privaten Sendungen kann es vorkommen, dass der Versandpreis vom Warenwert abgezogen wird und du damit unter die 22€ Grenze kommst.
Über 150€: Du zahlst Einfuhrumsatzsteuer + eine Zollgebühr.  
Die Zollgebühr ist ein prozentualer Wert, der auf den Warenwert angerechnet wird und je nach Produkt unterschiedlich ist


----------



## Eckism (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> War urspruenglich als Testmuster gedacht. Beschiss ist das nicht. Werde das Testmuster aber nun doch kaufen. Habe mal ne Rechnung angeforder vom echten Warenwert. Bin mal gespannt ob naechste Woche endlich die Zollbenachrichtigung kommt.
> 
> Man kann Testmuster leider nur als Firma kostenlos erhalten ohne Zahlung der Einfuhrumsatzsteuer / Zoll.
> Hat mir der Zoll meiner Region telefonisch mitgeteilt.



Was Dir der Zoll am Telefon sagt und wie's am Ende ist, sind bekanntlich 2 Paar Schuhe...


----------



## pizzazz (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

"Für analoge Autoradios...sollen weiterhin Zölle anfallen"


Ich stell mir grade das Gespräch zwischen Zollsachbearbeiter und seinem Chef vor:
F: Weil die boomen???
A: Nein, weil da noch ne Menge Formularvordrucke für vorrätig sind!


----------



## barmitzwa (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

Die Einführumsatzsteuer ist davon sicherlich nicht betroffen, oder? Geht aus den News leider nicht hervor.


----------



## Defenz0r (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

Waere auch zu schoen um Wahr zu sein. Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Pu244 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zollabgabe???
> Ware wurde mit 0,01$ komerziellem Wert versandt. Da ein Deal ausgehandelt wurde. Ich frage mich ob ich wenn in der Rechung 1 Cent steht noch was bezahlen muss?
> Auf USPS steht ja ich muesse noch etwas zahlen. Bei 280 Euro Warenwert (waere der echte Warenwert) muss ich wie viel bezahlen an Einfuhrumsatzsteuer?



Umsatzsteuer sind die 19%, die du als Privatkunde immer zahlen mußt, außer bei den Produkten mit ermäßigten Satz und unter 22€. Zoll kommt je nach Produktgruppe noch einmal extra drauf und das kann je nach dem recht heftig sein, bei Schuhen waren es (soweit ich mich noch in Erinnerung habe) 30%. Sprich 1*1,3*1,19=1,547 oder 154,7% vom eigentlichen Wert .


----------



## Steckdosenleiste (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

Nehmen wir mal an PC-Hardware würde hinzu kommen,
würde es sich aufgrund der 1:1 Übernahme von USD und EUR lohnen sich diese importieren zu lassen?

Es gibt bestimmt sich lohnende Szenarien bei High-End Komponenten.

Und diese Einführumsatzsteuer wird immer auf Endpreis + MwSt. dazu gerechnet?

Grüße


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

Für den Endkunden ist das sicher mal wieder irrelevant. Die Händler werden doch nicht die Preise senken, weil sie weniger Abgaben leisten müssen, sondern sich über eine höhere Marge freuen. Im Endeffekt ist der Wegfall der Zölle sogar problematisch, da hierdurch auch wieder Steuereinnahmen wegfallen und die Staaten andere Einnahmequellen zur Kompensation benötigen. Im Endeffekt wird es insgesamt also teurer und und irgendwelche Lobbyisten freuen sich über ihre gesteigerten Gewinne auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

Auf der Marge ausruhen geht schon lange nicht mehr. Nicht umsonst gehen die Onlinehändler regelmäßig pleite.


----------



## wiffl (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Auf der Marge ausruhen geht schon lange nicht mehr. Nicht umsonst gehen die Onlinehändler regelmäßig pleite.



Mir sterben hier in Hannover alle lokalen Händler weg.
Einen "Fachmann" habe ich hier überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## Woyzeck (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*



konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Für den Endkunden ist das sicher mal wieder irrelevant. Die Händler werden doch nicht die Preise senken, weil sie weniger Abgaben leisten müssen, sondern sich über eine höhere Marge freuen.



Widerspricht dem verbreiteten Preisbildungsmodell, hast du eine Begründung für deine These? Wenn Ei einem Angebotspolypol ein Anbieter die geringeren Einkaufspreise an den Kunden weitergibt sind die anderen Marktteilnehmer unter Zugzwang. Was du beschreibst passt zu einem rechtswidrigen Kartell und bildet nicht den Normalfall ab.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*



konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Für den Endkunden ist das sicher mal wieder irrelevant. Die Händler werden doch nicht die Preise senken, weil sie weniger Abgaben leisten müssen, sondern sich über eine höhere Marge freuen..


Du hast keine Ahnung vom Handel.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung vom Handel.


Dann klär ihn doch auf. Mich würde es auch interessieren


----------



## cryon1c (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Dann klär ihn doch auf. Mich würde es auch interessieren



Irgendwer wird immer die Preise senken wenn er kann, um die Kunden zu locken. Der Rest zieht nach. 
Das sieht man bei Discountern ganz gut.


----------



## RavionHD (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

Die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bleibt doch sicher, oder?
Sonst gönn ich mir eine Custom GTX1080 für umgerechnet 556 Euro.
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 DirectX 12 08G-P4-6181-KR 8GB 256-Bit GDDR5X PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support GAMING ACX 3.0 Graphics Card - Newegg.com

Kommt aber noch mehr als 20 Euro Versand hinzu.

Sparen würde man sich trotzdem um die 150 Euro:
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Woyzeck (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

Bloß dass ein weiter sinkender Eurokurs die Auswirkungen locker egalisieren wird, vermute ich zumindest. So entgehen uns aber Teile der Preiserhöhungen


----------



## Eckism (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bleibt doch sicher, oder?
> Sonst gönn ich mir eine Custom GTX1080 für umgerechnet 556 Euro.
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 DirectX 12 08G-P4-6181-KR 8GB 256-Bit GDDR5X PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support GAMING ACX 3.0 Graphics Card - Newegg.com
> 
> ...



Das ist in diesem Fall egal, weil Grafikkarten sicherlich nicht dabei sind...die Einfuhrsteuern bleiben trotzden, nur der Zoll fällt weg...du musst in Deutschland ja auch auf Produkte deine Steuern zahlen, Duty-Free für alle wäre natürlich toll.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

Würde sich ja bei größeren SSD's lohnen


----------



## Woyzeck (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

Die Mehrzahl von Abkürzungen einfach per angehängtem s: SSDs. Ist auch leichter zu tippen


----------



## Jobsti84 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

Ja super geil, eine der News, die mich am meisten freut!
Vor allem zwecks Lautsprecher und Verstärker. Schön, dass USA und China mit an Board sind.

Das heißt, da fällt auch endlich Schweiz und Frankreich (Terlan) weg, somit habe ich da keine Arbeit mehr mit dem Mist 
Zollnummern suchen und anhängen wird wohl aber weiterhin bleiben.

Die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer sollte nur weg fallen, sofern man nettopreise in der EU gemacht bekommt.
Bei innergemeinschaftlichen steuerfreien Lieferungen bleibt sie wie gehabt, außer B2B,
betrifft aber nur die EU.


----------



## bumi (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Ware wurde mit 0,01$ komerziellem Wert versandt. Da ein Deal ausgehandelt wurde. Ich frage mich ob ich wenn in der Rechung 1 Cent steht noch was bezahlen muss?



Genau das wird wohl der Grund sein weshalb die Sendung noch am Zoll hängt. Eine Warensendung zu einem Privatkunden ohne Handelswert? Vergiss es. Da wird der Zoll eine korrekte Handelsrechnung verlangen, auf welche dann Steuern und Zollabgaben verrechnet werden.
Als Schweizer kenne ich mich mit den deutschen Zollgesetzen zu wenig aus, aber ich hab durch meinen Job genügend Einblick in den ganzen Warenverkehr (ich arbeite bei einem globalen Paketdienst) um zu wissen, wo da jeweils die Probleme liegen. Also um die 19% MWST werdet ihr auch in Zukunft nicht herumkommen, es wird höchstens die Zollabgabe an sich gestrichen - dies macht aber idr. nur einen kleinen Teil des Kuchens aus und wird sich dementsprechend auch nicht immens auf die Preise auswirken. Denn was nach wie vor bleibt, ist die eigentliche Gebühr für die Verzollung selber und diese bleibt natürlich bei Warenhandel in die EU vorhanden.


----------



## Pu244 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*



Steckdosenleiste schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an PC-Hardware würde hinzu kommen,
> würde es sich aufgrund der 1:1 Übernahme von USD und EUR lohnen sich diese importieren zu lassen?
> 
> Es gibt bestimmt sich lohnende Szenarien bei High-End Komponenten.
> ...



Die Mehrwertsteuer (wie du sie nennst) ist die Umsatzsteuer und ja sie wird immer draufgeschlagen (es sei denn du hinterziehst sie).


----------



## Lexx (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*



bumi schrieb:


> Eine Warensendung zu einem Privatkunden ohne Handelswert?


Ist in AT sogar verboten. Bei ein paar Kumpels von mir, kommen solche Sendungen auch sehr oft nicht an.
Streitwert: 1 Cent? Bruahaha. Die Versicherung "freut" sich.

Immerhin konnten wir so rund 80.000 "wertlose" US- und Canada-Vinyl-Platten (allesamt Erstpressungen 
der 60er und 70er-Jahre vor der wertverlustigten Wertsteigerung durch Verkauf von "Raritätenhändlern"
bewahren.


----------



## Defenz0r (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

Geld musste ich keines zahlen.
Der Haendler meinte das er den echten Warenwert im CN22 Formular aus den USA hat eintragen muessen.
Wuerde mir aber auch eine Rechnung geben wenn es denn noetig waere. Aber eigentlich sei es nicht notwendig da es im CN22 Formular schon eingetragen wurde, die gleiche Info.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Irgendwer wird immer die Preise senken wenn er kann, um die Kunden zu locken. Der Rest zieht nach.
> Das sieht man bei Discountern ganz gut.


Komisch, dass man dann so oft Einheitspreis bei verschiedenen Händlern sieht. Beispiel Spielekonsolen, da diese auch gerade von dem Wegfall betroffen sind. Monatelang hat die PS4 überall exakt 399€ gekostet und kein mir bekannter Händler hatte es auch nur gewagt den Preis auf z.B. 398€ zu senken.
Aktuelles Beispiel RX480 8GB Version: Die großen Händler sind sich einig 269€ (oder 289€, Early-Adoptor ausnutzen) zunehmen. Da gibt es auch wieder keinen der ein bisschen weniger verlangt ( sonder eher mehr, da sie ja ihre Macht als Zwischenhändler ausnutzen können. Ich ja leider nicht direkt bei AMD kaufen, obwohl ich es gerne würde, damit sie selber mehr verdienen)
Anderes Beispiel Weihnachtsmarkt: Jeder Bäcker auf dem Marktplatz will immer exakt den selben Preis, wie der "Konkurrent" der 50m entfernt steht.
Und was den Lebensmittelhandel angeht, gibt es auch oft exakt die selben Preise. Ich habe schon oft genug beobachtet, dass unabhängig davon, ob es ein Discounter oder Supermarkt ist, die Preise zur gleichen Zeit exakt gleich erhöht wurden. Z.b. Von 2.69 auf 3.19 und dabei konnte anscheinend keiner nur auf 3.18 erhöhen, weil er bessere Einkaufkkonditionen hat?
Der Handel hat schon immer mit solchen Preisabsprachen gearbeitet und wird es auch immer weiter versuchen. Ansonsten bräuchte man keine Behörden, die genau in solchen Fällen ermitteln, aber leider fast nie etwas nachweisen können (oder dürfen? Niedrigere Preise -> weniger Steuereinnahmen).


----------



## Adi1 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

Das wird sowieso mit einem gescheiterten TTIP-Abkommen wieder korrigiert,

also, freut euch nicht zu früh


----------



## Jobsti84 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Die Mehrwertsteuer (wie du sie nennst) ist die Umsatzsteuer und ja sie wird immer draufgeschlagen (es sei denn du hinterziehst sie).


Aber nur auf den Netto-Warenwert. Deswegen immer schauen, dass man sich im Ausland die Nettopreise anzeigen lässt.
Ansonsten deren Steuer suchen, abziehen und unsere drauf-rechnen.

Wobei ich noch nie privat im Ausland gekauft habe, nur gewerblich oder eben verkauft


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

Ich wiederhole mich ja nicht gern, aber für Dich mache ich ja mal eine Ausnahme:


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung vom Handel.





konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Komisch, dass man dann so oft Einheitspreis bei verschiedenen Händlern sieht .


Was ist das: 269,00            297,87            297,88 294,01            299,00            303,72 304,02 299,29 305,00 ?

Richtig, die Preise in Euro verschiedener Händler für eine identische Grafikkarte.



			
				wuselsurfer;8317453Und was den Lebensmittelhandel angeht schrieb:
			
		

> Du kaufst die Lebensmittel nicht selber?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Defenz0r (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

Der  Zoll auf diese entsprechenden elektronischen Geraete wird in meinem Bezirk nicht vermindert. Nur mal zur Info.
Meine Stelle meint:  "Wir halten uns an unsere Vorgaben, was auf heise.de oder auf Wikipedia steht, hat keine Auswirkung".
Ich glaube entweder betrifft es uns nicht, noch nicht oder erst in ferner Zukunft.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

Dann sollen die sich mal ihre Vorgaben ansehen:
WTO | Information Technology Agreement


----------



## Defenz0r (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Diverse Zölle auf technische Produkte Anfang des Monats gestrichen*

Die Ware wird verzollt aber nicht zum deutschen Zoll angemeldet da Sie keine Rechnung enthaelt.
Vielleicht hab ichs falsch verstanden?

Soll die Ware am Zoll meines Bereichs abholen die wird dann verzollt.
Habe denen schon gesagt das Sie sich die Vorgaben mal ansehen sollen, von WTO wusste ich nichts.
Kann aber selbst auf Anhieb dort nichts finden? Scheint komplex zu sein.


----------

